# Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL In 2020



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

wwe.com said:


> STAMFORD, CONN. – Professional football will be reimagined when the new XFL kicks off in early 2020, Vince McMahon announced in a live stream event today.
> 
> The XFL will deliver a fan-centric, innovative experience, including shorter, fast-paced games and a family-friendly environment, complemented by cross-platform viewing options and real-time fan engagement.
> 
> ...


*Link: http://www.wwe.com/article/xfl-announcement-2020*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

XFL :vince5


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Here we go baby. HE HATE ME.


----------



## kinmad4it (Jan 3, 2012)

Retiring?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

He’s buying the Cleveland Browns.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Definitely something XFL-related. Guessing it'll be the official return of it.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

All aboard the XFL train! Let the derail be glorious


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I can already imagine the collective colossal butthurt of Indy and New japan fanbase that hate Vince and WWE's success. 

Vince just keeps winning. This Man is GOAT.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Probably going to make RAW 5 hours long or something.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Definitely to do with the XFL.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Buying Carolina Panthers is my guess.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I cannot understate how excited I am for this trainwreck (the XFL announcement). It's going to be absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I don't like american football, but OK good luck to good ol' Vince.(Y)


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Darren Rovell just tweeted that it is in relation to the new pro football league (XFL). I tried to post the tweet, but wasn't able to. If I can't my apologizes to the mods.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK, its nothing to do with the xfl, its to do with another major sport

no way way will dana white and vince co exist


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Reil said:


> I cannot understate how excited I am for this trainwreck (the XFL announcement). It's going to be absolutely wonderful.


People said the same thing about WWE NETWORK, days before Vince made the announcement. Now they all shut their shitty mouths and silently subscribe to WWE Network :lol. 

I think its gonna be Gigantic success. Vince knows what he is doing.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

ESPN's Darren Rovell - Vince is setting up another football league


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956544537891090432


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Welcome back revamped XFL.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Something to do with football...


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Its apparently gonna be *UFL - United Football League. *


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

yassss just what we need, conservative cheerleaders


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I can't wait to see Nia Jax in cheerleader costume. hmm..


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Naiyo said:


> I can already imagine the collective colossal butthurt of Indy and New japan fanbase that hate Vince and WWE's success.
> 
> Vince just keeps winning. This Man is GOAT.


LOL. Except XFL failed already! :fact



Naiyo said:


> People said the same thing about WWE NETWORK, days before Vince made the announcement. Now they all shut their shitty mouths and silently subscribe to WWE Network :lol.
> 
> I think its gonna be Gigantic success. Vince knows what he is doing.


That is why they are pretty much giving the network away to old customers. Companies don't give things away on the cheap if it is selling. :fact


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Fuck we need Bayley in cheerleader costume!hmm....those thunder thighs and legs...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Well if failed last time because he rushed it and they didn't think of all the logistics with everything. Vince actually is setting himself up well with this one because I'm sure the football league rights will be with wwe tv rights to auction off to a fox for instance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

"Major." :bryanlol


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Naiyo said:


> Its apparently gonna be *UFL - United Football League. *


I hope he changes it to the UFE.


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Alexa is not bad herself..


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

How long before an Enzo question?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Let's get this out of the way, it's being funded by Trump and Dark Money (Russians) this time around. If you know the relationship between Vince and Trump, this shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Is he gonna be the new GM of Raw ?


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

He's doing it.

The sick bastard is really doing it 

WTF


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



wwetna1 said:


> Well if failed last time because he rushed it and they didn't think of all the logistics with everything. Vince actually is setting himself up well with this one because I'm sure the football league rights will be with wwe tv rights to auction off to a fox for instance


That would be horrible bargaining chip though. At least with Raw you have consistent albeit dropping ratings that still rates well against non real sports competition. XFL or whatever it ends up being named is a risk, and may cost whatever network that actually hosts it money. XFL the 1st time cost NBC millions.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Times must be hard in the old folks home.



Shaska Whatley said:


> Let's get this out of the way, it's being funded by Trump and Dark Money (Russians) this time around. If you know the relationship between Vince and Trump, this shouldn't be surprising.


Minus the stupid Russian stuff it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if Trump is involved. He's got previous for trying to set up a football league.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Cooper09 said:


> Minus the stupid Russian stuff it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if Trump is involved. He's got previous for trying to set up a football league.


Where do you think Trump is getting his money? He is broke as crap and it is well documented all of his money (loans) comes from Russia. I mean, it's not like I am making a stretch in my analysis.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

If it is the rumoured new "patriotic" football league, will Steph be an on screen GM to motivate and scold the football players before and after the games?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

2nd times the charm right?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

The board needs to vote to remove him. This guy is clearly out of his mind.

It's time for him to go to that retirement home he talked to Austin about on Monday.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I can think of much better ways to throw away a half billion dollars but I'm also not crazy and/or senile.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Naiyo said:


> I can already imagine the collective colossal butthurt of Indy and New japan fanbase that hate Vince and WWE's success.
> 
> Vince just keeps winning. This Man is GOAT.


The XFL wasn't successful the first time around though. What makes you think this will be any different?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Nobody is gonna watch this man lol I don't know why he doesn't just try to buy the Indoor Football League and call it a day


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Fuck me Vince never learns :mj4


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Why is he bringing a failed investment back?


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



machomanjohncena said:


> The XFL wasn't successful the first time around though. What makes you think this will be any different?


Because NFL wasn't big in 2001 either. But look at NFL's success and TV ratings over the last 6 years? Enormous. Its become a cultural sport of America. 

Vince knows what he is doing. The Man is a genius. 



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Nobody is gonna watch this man lol I don't know why he doesn't just try to buy the Indoor Football League and call it a day


NFL draws 100 million viewership at peak, its not hard to imagine XFL/UFL might do atleast half of that. 



krtgolfing said:


> LOL. Except XFL failed already! :fact


Read my previous post above.




> That is why they are pretty much giving the network away to old customers. Companies don't give things away on the cheap if it is selling. :fact


Umm....WWE has an established 1.3 million subscribers strong. What they are trying to do with free stuff is gain even more subscribers and hope to retain. The number fluctuates between 1.3 ~ 1.5 mill subs. This is a huge success however you look at it. Last year WWE drew a overall $734m revenue as well. All time record. 

LOL at you thinking WWE is struggling. They are trying to add-on profits on top of profits. You're dumb if you can't see it. 

But don't let me stop your butthurt at WWE's success though. Keep crying.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Why is he bringing a failed investment back?


Guess who is funding it.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

:lol :lol :lol

Here we go.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I’m curious what the plan is with this. Obviously they can’t just do the XFL again. 

I don’t see this working but any chance it does needs to be create a really entertaining way to watch football. I don’t know what rule tweaks they make or how they present it differently but they have to do something.


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



FITZ said:


> I’m curious what the plan is with this. Obviously they can’t just do the XFL again.
> 
> I don’t see this working but any chance it does needs to be create a really entertaining way to watch football. I don’t know what rule tweaks they make or how they present it differently but they have to do something.


Its apparently gonna be UFL - United Football League. XFL revamped version. 

If Trump can endorse it, which I suspect he will, it'll be huge from day one.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Naiyo said:


> Because NFL wasn't big in 2001 either. But look at NFL's success and TV ratings over the last 6 years? Enormous. Its become a cultural sport of America.
> 
> Vince knows what he is doing. The Man is a genius.
> 
> ...


NFL ratings have been going down recently so it's not as popular as it used to be.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Naiyo said:


> People said the same thing about WWE NETWORK, days before Vince made the announcement. Now they all shut their shitty mouths and silently subscribe to WWE Network :lol.
> 
> I think its gonna be Gigantic success. Vince knows what he is doing.





Naiyo said:


> Because NFL wasn't big in 2001 either. But look at NFL's success and TV ratings over the last 6 years? Enormous. Its become a cultural sport of America.
> 
> Vince knows what he is doing. The Man is a genius.
> 
> ...


Record Revenue does not equal profits. Economics 101!


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Why is he bringing a failed investment back?


You know, I've been asking myself that every time I see Roman Reigns walk down that Ramp...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Naiyo said:


> NFL draws 100 million viewership at peak, its not hard to imagine XFL/UFL might do atleast half of that.


:maury :kobelol :ti


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



machomanjohncena said:


> NFL ratings have been going down recently so it's not as popular as it used to be.


Yes, because thugs like Colin Kaepernick turned into political shit show and grossed out the viewers. 

Vince won't do that. Infact, I sincerely expect Vince is gonna outright declare in the announcement - "*anyone who kneels in UFL/SFL gets fired on the spot*"

There is no way for this to fail. 

Even with less ratings than before, NFL is still a beast on TV. XFL/UFL just needs to cut into that viewership.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Naiyo said:


> NFL draws 100 million viewership at peak, its not hard to imagine XFL/UFL might do atleast half of that.


Hi Mr. Troll, you realize that in the first go around with the XFL that Vince is on record as saying that he hoped to get 25% of the NFL audience? You're going to have to work on your shitty gimmick.


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> :maury :kobelol :ti


Again, I remember people posting the same gifs when Vince announced WWE Network back during WM 30. 

WWE just made $734 mil revenue last year, all time record thanks to Network. No one's laughing now.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Why is he bringing a failed investment back?


Because he wrongly believes the NFL is vulnerable to competition because of the decreased ratings, when in reality, NFL is vulnerable to it's fundamental design. The unavoidable, repeated blows to the head have just been found out to cause CTE even without concussions, eventually the government is going to have to legislate drastic rules changes that are going to kill the game. Add the trillion breaks and ads that slow the game to a snails pace and turn off non fans, the loss of old fans due to politics and rules changes and football is losing fans faster than it's making new fans, hence the ratings decrease. The only way the XFL can be successful long-term is if they have solutions to these 3 problems, and if the NFL hasn't been able to figure it out, I have no faith that Vince has.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Naiyo said:


> Yes, because thugs like Colin Kaepernick turned into political shit show and grossed out the viewers.
> 
> Vince won't do that. Infact, I sincerely expect Vince is gonna outright declare in the announcement - "*anyone who kneels in UFL/SFL gets fired on the spot*"
> 
> ...


Colin Kaepernick isn't a thug, he's expressing his 1st amendment rights.


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Illogical said:


> Hi Mr. Troll, you realize that in the first go around with the XFL that Vince is on record as saying that he hoped to get 25% of the NFL audience? You're going to have to work on your shitty gimmick.


Hmm.. 25% viewership of NFL sounds reasonable. I still think its gonna do much more. 

IF President Donald Trump can endorse XFL/UFL, then it might just outdraw NFL in my view.


----------



## Insideyourhead (Sep 20, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Even though NFL's ratings have been down over the last two seasons, but XFL/ whatever they are going to be called would get killed if they go head to head. Springtime seems to be the best bet for them.


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



machomanjohncena said:


> Colin Kaepernick isn't a thug, he's expressing his 1st amendment rights.


He's a thug and asshole who ruined Football for great many fans. This guy actually wore a - cops are pigs socks. How can you defend scum like this? Where was all this outrage from this thug when black men were shooting each other in Chicago? 

He is an employee of NFL, he is paid to play and perform for viewers. First amendment does not apply here.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

You must be trolling. The game has institutional problems that are far bigger than any political fad. Vince isn't even gonna want Trump endorsing it anyway because it's just not a good idea to bring politics into your business because you alienate half the country. I don't care what kind of politics it is.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Naiyo said:


> Hmm.. 25% viewership of NFL sounds reasonable. I still think its gonna do much more.
> 
> IF President Donald Trump can endorse XFL/UFL, then it might just outdraw NFL in my view.


You know there is being a mark then saying something that is flat out stupid. Outdraw the NFL? You are more insane then Vince.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Naiyo said:


> He's a thug and asshole who ruined Football for great many fans. This guy actually wore a - cops are pigs socks. How can you defend scum like this? Where was all this outrage from this thug when black men were shooting each other in Chicago?
> 
> He is an employee of NFL, he is paid to play and perform for viewers. First amendment does not apply here.


Le's be real, it makes you uncomfortable that a person of color is using his platform to bring attention to the plight of all people of color, that's the issue. If that is the case, you had a problem with Ali, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Tommy Smith, John Carlos and others who used their platform to bring awareness to social issues affecting people of color.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Naiyo said:


> Again, I remember people posting the same gifs when Vince announced WWE Network back during WM 30.
> 
> WWE just made $734 mil revenue last year, all time record thanks to Network. No one's laughing now.


Why are you comparing a network where you can go back and re-watch the companies glory period and watch PPV's cheap to a football league that already flopped miserably? It will get the week 1 curiosity ratings and flop like it did previously because nobody is watching bootleg football when actual football doesn't even get the same ratings it did prior. Knock it off


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

It's the return of Extremely failed league


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Well....

https://twitter.com/tagropemag/stat...viewtopic.php?f=2&t=208454&p=7053841#p7053841


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Yet another Vince McMahon failure coming right up!

:vince5

:mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Please let it be that he is doing the normal thing and buying an NFL team and not the revival of the XFL.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Demolition119 said:


> That would be horrible bargaining chip though. At least with Raw you have consistent albeit dropping ratings that still rates well against non real sports competition. XFL or whatever it ends up being named is a risk, and may cost whatever network that actually hosts it money. XFL the 1st time cost NBC millions.


For a place like Fox Sports 1 for example that hosts the Big 3 basketball league and hosted Ball Up during the NBA offseason it could logistically work. They could do it when the NFL is off as programming and make it feasible for them. 

The reason WWE may negotiate with a fox is that they may look at Fox as being Fox, Fox Sports, and FX for all their properties. 

The WWE may also sell USA on football during the off season too as they want live tv and sports. It's soemthing they might actually do and its launch conveniently lines up with network negotiaions for Raw and SD. Possibly NXT and 205 Live too with the way they have tried 205 house shows and making them merch recently. 

Who knows maybe this Mix Match Challenge was a way for Facebook and them to test out paramaters too


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I will support this over the NFL.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Mango13 said:


> Please let it be that he is doing the normal thing and buying an NFL team and not the revival of the XFL.


I hope so too. But, "Vince McMahon" and normal aren't usually words used in the same sentence. 

I'm going to guess he's starting another league again because that would give him the most control and seems to fit his style more..


----------



## Khaosbreed (Oct 5, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Or he's buying the Cavs since read they are for sale.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

He tried, he failed, he learned 
This'll be his second biggest success of the last decade



Khaosbreed said:


> Or he's buying the Cavs since read they are for sale.


And then lose his investment almost immediately when Lebron goes to the Lakers? No way is he that dumb


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

While I could see it bomb. Remember it drew a massive rating in week 1. Remember the issues with the power outage? Honestly XFL was a little ahead of its time with some stuff like: Camera Angles were way better, mic'd up players, etc.

The whole SNL thing made me laugh. SNL ratings were a drop in the bucket to what XFL was drawing early on and that was actually a pretty entertaining game. Also Lorne Michaels is an asshole but that is a story for another day.


----------



## beasly213 (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Shaska Whatley said:


> Le's be real, it makes you uncomfortable that a person of color is using his platform to bring attention to the plight of all people of color, that's the issue. If that is the case, you had a problem with Ali, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Tommy Smith, John Carlos and others who used their platform to bring awareness to social issues affecting people of color.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



machomanjohncena said:


> Colin Kaepernick isn't a thug, he's expressing his 1st amendment rights.


He was a stinky QB and I don't turn into sports games to see activist movements. I don't want to see black or white people or anyone crying about anything when I watch sports. I'm not interested, stop hijacking someone's platform for your own sake.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Swerve, its XBL - Xtreme Basketball League or WFL - Women's Football League lol


----------



## beasly213 (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Vince has failed at every single thing he's tried outside of Wrestling... This is just him and his ego trying to get a success. Also to those saying this is a great time to do it because the NFL is hurting now.. 1. The NFL isn't hurting 2. This XFL is supposed to launch in 2020, so much can change in 2 years especially in today's culture where news and topics change on the hour.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Mango13 said:


> Please let it be that he is doing the normal thing and buying an NFL team and not the revival of the XFL.


I can see him buying a sports team for Connecticut, since I don't think they have any major league Football teams.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



New Black Panther said:


> He’s buying the Cleveland Browns.


Hell, it couldn't get any worse than it is now... I mean really.. being in the Browns broadcast zone is soul crushing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Mutant God said:


> I can see him buying a sports team for Connecticut, since I don't think they have any major league Football teams.


All major sports teams left CT a while ago, and I doubt we will ever see another one especially for football since the patriots are only like an hour or so away.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

This is a hilariously bad idea, Vince might as well just burn the money he would use to start this league up - he will not succeed. The NFL is the only game in town and any attempt to compete with them will not only end-up in abject failure but will also shine a light on the superiority of the NFL. 

It's not only about name brand recognition, but talent too, so unless the XFL/UFL wants to try and take high-school talents and hope it can survive long enough to exhaust the NFL's talent pool, it will be killed by the inferior talent in comparison to the NFL. No-one wants to watch some failed NFL prospects play football when the real thing is easily accessible. Oh and if it decides to be WWE Network only, that'd cause it's end even quicker.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

This is stupid.

NFL rating as taking a nosedive. People are moving towards baseball and basketball. If the NFL is suffering what the hell does he think he can do? Does he think this will work because he wont allow players to sit during the anthem or something ?


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

if he sells WWE to the right guy and moves onto XFL, who knows we might actually have variety in the main event again. though this is wishful thinking.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



wwetna1 said:


> For a place like Fox Sports 1 for example that hosts the Big 3 basketball league and hosted Ball Up during the NBA offseason it could logistically work. They could do it when the NFL is off as programming and make it feasible for them.
> 
> The reason WWE may negotiate with a fox is that they may look at Fox as being Fox, Fox Sports, and FX for all their properties.
> 
> ...


I could see that working, but I just can't see Vince doing the smart thing and that is not trying to take shots at the NFL. He is very competitive and just can't help himself. When he sees the big boy on the block, he wants to go right up to him, and smack the taste out of his mouth. I think the best time for a league would be at the beginning of spring until the end of summer. That is the dead period with no competition from college or pro football.


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Jeripunk99 said:


> This is stupid.
> 
> NFL rating as taking a nosedive. People are moving towards baseball and basketball. If the NFL is suffering what the hell does he think he can do? Does he think this will work because he wont allow players to sit during the anthem or something ?


this even if they are forced to, theres always gonna be some African-American players who will hold black supremacist sentiments therefore turn off white viewers. of course this is not all black players but generally this is a problem in the NFL.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



TD_DDT said:


> He was a stinky QB and I don't turn into sports games to see activist movements. I don't want to see black or white people or anyone crying about anything when I watch sports. I'm not interested, stop hijacking someone's platform for your own sake.


You are essentially saying screw their feelings, only entertain me. That is why this country is in the shape it's in now. If you feel like people can't use THEIR platform, not yours, to promote a cause BIGGER than them, there is something wrong with you.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I'm actually surprised just how far people's blind, unswerving loyalty to Vinnie Mac will go. To even entertain the notion that this will be a success takes some pretty impressive blind worship :lmao


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Keep in mind that the XFL does NOT have to beat the NFL to be a success. If the XFL can merely coexist with the NFL it will be a STUNNING success


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Shaska Whatley said:


> You are essentially saying screw their feelings, only entertain me. That is why this country is in the shape it's in now. If you feel like people can't use THEIR platform, not yours, to promote a cause BIGGER than them, there is something wrong with you.


I disagree. We've got BIG problems with gay rights and women's rights. We need to push HARD for equality. I do NOT think an NFL game is the right place to do it though. Guys are played to play ball, that's it. Fortunately, they have massive social media followings and can easily push their agenda into the limelight.

Kap knew he was being controversial, don't kid yourself. The 49ers are a football team, and he distracted from that. It's wrong.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

this will crash worse than the blimp, nobody was hurt the last time, this time it could be fatal.

HHH, regal and the rest who run nxt takes over and the product will be a helluva lot better as long as dunn is nowhere near wwe


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Only 2 hours and 41 minutes until Vince's latest (figurative, now) suicide announcement!

Leaked video of Vince's announcement including what is going to happen to Vince's newest venture:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Let's hope he's buying a team instead of making one from scratch. Not really interested either way tbh.


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Shaska Whatley said:


> You are essentially saying screw their feelings, only entertain me. That is why this country is in the shape it's in now. If you feel like people can't use THEIR platform, not yours, to promote a cause BIGGER than them, there is something wrong with you.


No, thats not what it is, all these issues that they are promoting are fake and they are just trying to push black supremacy and a lot of these players want to kill all white people. 9/10 of the time when a black guy is shot by police, the police generally have a good reason for it because they are threatening others or the police themselves. and the players dont have the right to those feelings anyway, they are millionares who are payed just to throw a football around, Military protecting this nation are payed much less than those thugs. so honestly NFL players cannot complain about shit.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Id be happy to see this moron have another flop. Maybe he'll fuck off from WWE.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



TheConnor said:


> No, thats not what it is, all these issues that they are promoting are fake and they are just trying to push black supremacy and a lot of these players want to kill all white people. 9/10 of the time when a black guy is shot by police, the police generally have a good reason for it because they are threatening others or the police themselves. and the players dont have the right to those feelings anyway, they are millionares who are payed just to throw a football around, Military protecting this nation are payed much less than those thugs. so honestly NFL players cannot complain about shit.


Racism and Racial Profiling is fake? Dude, I had a friend who played in the NBA for 15 years,made over 100 Million in his career....and still was racially profiled and faced Racism even at our age. Just because you don't see it doesn't mean it isn't fake and doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Robbyfude said:


> Id be happy to see this moron have another flop. Maybe he'll fuck off from WWE.


Thats what im hoping, however its contingent upon who takes the reins of power after Vince, if its some miles finch shareholder than I doubt its gonna change anything, if its HHH or anyone else who has worked in the wrestling industry id have a little more faith.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Demolition119 said:


> I could see that working, but I just can't see Vince doing the smart thing and that is not trying to take shots at the NFL. He is very competitive and just can't help himself. When he sees the big boy on the block, he wants to go right up to him, and smack the taste out of his mouth. I think the best time for a league would be at the beginning of spring until the end of summer. That is the dead period with no competition from college or pro football.


Yeah he would be a nut to go up vs them head to head, and I can see him having the balls to try. That said if he timed it when NCAA and NFL were off, he's winning. I hope he's smarter this time and thinks long term.

I mean if planned right, he can do it that way and make some decent money and find his niche. He could even possibly get 2k back in the football game


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Shaska Whatley said:


> That is why this country is in the shape it's in now. If you feel like people can't use THEIR platform, not yours, to promote a cause BIGGER than them, there is something wrong with you.


Athletes are only allowed to use their platform to voice their opinion if it aligns with the majority of media member's opinions. See: Steve Clevenger, Curt Schilling, and even Tom Brady for having a Trump hat in his locker.


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Shaska Whatley said:


> Racism and Racial Profiling is fake? Dude, I had a friend who played in the NBA for 15 years,made over 100 Million in his career....and still was racially profiled and faced Racism even at our age. Just because you don't see it doesn't mean it isn't fake and doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


fake was probably the wrong word, there is definitely Racism and racist cops, however I believe its much less prevalent than what the liberal media pushes. people generally have agendas which is my only issue. I remember reading an article a while back about this NFL player posting anti-white material and advocating for Genocide, in my opinion that is over the line and not okay, as a white person I should not feel guilt for anything that happened historically such as slavery or racism today, as I do not partake in it, actions of the few should not affect every one in that race and that goes in every direction, Blacks,Whites,Asians,and Hispanic.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Ok. If XFL was a fail, may the new football league could not run the same luck.

Why?
1. -From Colin Kaepernick's civil desobedience act, many football players . -mostly African Americans. - expressed their solidarity with him- are aware of there are too much to do in terms of fight for civil rights. These acts pissed out Trump, blaming us of homeland betrayers... Typical cynism's act: He wants receive respect and won't give it. 
2. -Due to your influence with Vince and his powerful body language, Lil' Donnie has declared will support Vince's Football League. And He will do everthing under you reach to divided NFL Fans, convince them to watch the new league and at the same time discredit NFL.


Based on these paradigms, Vince's new football league may be succesful and releases Vince from your responsibilities as WWE Chairman. Moreover, He could forget about WWE. Anything goes on corporatist capitalism.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



DJHJR86 said:


> Athletes are only allowed to use their platform to voice their opinion if it aligns with the majority of media member's opinions. See: Steve Clevenger, Curt Schilling, and even Tom Brady for having a Trump hat in his locker.


Majority of media are liberal. K.


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend (Sep 10, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I went to some NY/NJ Hitmen games back in the day. If we get another team I'll definitely go again lol


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Naiyo said:


> Hmm.. 25% viewership of NFL sounds reasonable. I still think its gonna do much more.
> 
> IF President Donald Trump can endorse XFL/UFL, then it might just outdraw NFL in my view.


Trump endorsed NASCAR for making their players stand for the national anthem and they're having their lowest ratings in years.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

If the XFL returning means Vince will finally retire from WWE to focus on American football then I'm all for it.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



BRITLAND said:


> If the XFL returning means Vince will finally retire from WWE to focus on American football then I'm all for it.


it seems to me that vince has a level of embarrassment about being a wrestling promoter, it doesnt like using the word "wrestling" etc etc, maybe after the headaches it has brought, he could be simply fed up with it and that is the reason for the relaunch of the XFL.

if it becomes as successful as he hopes then it is quite possible that he will actually move on to different things. He probably wont ever leave WWE totally but he might step down as the overall boss of it.

however with it not happening until 2020 and the subsequent time for it to reach a decent level of success would mean vince isnt going anywhere soon, he wont step down from wwe if his new venture isnt a well developed success plus I wouldnt say HHH is a guaranteed bet for a better product specially with the nature of wwe these days.

wwe simply havnt got the freedom to be anything they want anymore.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Fully expecting this to just be Republican football, attempting to gobble up NFL viewers who are mad about the kneeling thing.

Can't wait for the press about how "XFL talent always rises for the anthem" or something like that.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Hes buying pbc boxing


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*








time, brother...


Steph must be thanking whatever demon she sold her soul to that Vince is going off so she can really wrap her twat around WWE.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



McNugget said:


> Fully expecting this to just be Republican football, attempting to gobble up NFL viewers who are mad about the kneeling thing.
> 
> Can't wait for the press about how "XFL talent always rises for the anthem" or something like that.


So this will be a "white only" football league? In terms of players and it's fans?

IF the new XFL is adopted as the football league of the Republican party, this is going to negatively effect the WWE who push multi-multiculturalism.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Shaska Whatley said:


> Le's be real, it makes you uncomfortable that a person of color is using his platform to bring attention to the plight of all people of color, that's the issue. If that is the case, you had a problem with Ali, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Tommy Smith, John Carlos and others who used their platform to bring awareness to social issues affecting people of color.


That's not the issue at all.

Things like that make people uncomfortable because there is bigotry involved. The issue is that people of color (same with feminists) like to make statements in the name of equality and better treatment, and courage, while society and politics and mainstream is already close to pandering to them.
Issues of colored people instantly get Media attention, it instantly gets the ears and eyes and support of millions of people, and them pretending like nobody will listen to them or do something for them gets heat because it comes across as entitled, and as aiming for supremacy instead of equality.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

This thing lives again?!!

:maisielol

This was his 'x-tream' football project that lasted one season eons ago then folded, right? Zombie wrestling league to rise from the grave in 2020! (Put that way, it sounds awesome to me, I'd watch zombies play, but I expect the plan is to ditch the dated late 90s x-vibe in favour of Patriotic Football That Doesn't Kneel, which doesn't excite me at all.) 

Oh well, it's his time and money, he may as well spend both in ways that make him happy before he dies. Success or failure, at least he'll have new challenges to look forward to rather than just slowly disengaging himself from wrestling until he's the sad old man sitting at home watching the kids run his show.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

How the XFL solved the slippery ball problem.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Ratedr4life said:


> So this will be a "white only" football league? In terms of players and it's fans?
> 
> IF the new XFL is adopted as the football league of the Republican party, this is going to negatively effect the WWE who push multi-multiculturalism.


Nothing but speculation, but it really wouldn't shock me.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Well the XFL is back. Hopefully it goes well this time. It should because things have changed and NFL has no competition. 
I have a ton of respect for Vince McMahon. He is a walking legend. He created the phenomenon that WWE is and now wants to try and start XFL over.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Do your thang Vinnie Mac!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Ratedr4life said:


> So this will be a "white only" football league? In terms of players and it's fans?
> 
> IF the new XFL is adopted as the football league of the Republican party, this is going to negatively effect the WWE who push multi-multiculturalism.


Yeah sink or tread water this is going to be an interesting saga.

You've got the POTUS who has done a lot to make this kneeling thing a wedge issue with a special emphasis on the brand power and ratings of the National Football League. You have Vince McMahon now either resurrecting his old football league or creating an entirely new one at a time as opportune as you could ever expect for entering the football market. And you have his spouse, Linda McMahon as the POTUS's appointed leader of the small business administration

The intersection of market and political intrigue, topped with social stratification is my nerdy self's wet dream


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

One of the problems with the XFL was the fact that it was owned by Vince McMahon. A man famous for owning a scripted wrestling company. Too many people thought the games were scripted.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> One of the problems with the XFL was the fact that it was owned by Vince McMahon. A man famous for owning a scripted wrestling company. Too many people thought the games were scripted.


It literally opened with a Rock promo. :lol 






So right off the bat people associated it with WWE & it got a lot of shit for that.


----------



## capitalone (Sep 27, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

It'd be funny if he's trolling everyone. Gets all the news networks involved and does something like

"Yo Royal Rumble this sunday - on the WWE network for only 9.99$!"


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar (Apr 16, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

first signing of xfl will be :reigns


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

It would be stupid for Vince to try and go full White Nationalist Football League (WNFL). Because let's face it. You're going to need black players. And if you're going to have black players, at least one of them is going to kneel at which point your entire concept is D.O.A. and there's no point to the whole thing. 

In fact, it'd be smarter to make Colin Kaepernick the first guy in an XFL/UFL jersey. Maybe not THE smartest thing to do, but it'd be way healthier than going WNFL. 

But no, the fact of the matter is that the NFL has a lot more problems with a lot more consensus than the kneeling controversy. The kneeling controversy probably has had a 5% at most actual effect on viewership.

If Vince can just focus on a football alternative with better rules and improved watchability and production - he will find an audience. He can take a stand on less divisive social issues by instituting standards aimed at preventing domestic abuse scandals and he can brag about technology and gear that will protect his players CTE. These things have driven far more people away from football than kneeling

Again, Vince will not put the NFL out of business. *Nor does he need to.* Vince doesn't even need competitive ratings. If Vince can merely field a decently sized football company and merely coexist with the NFL then he will completely shock the world (well not really because no one gives a fuck about US football outside the US but you get my point)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I'd be surprised if it's not to do with the XFL returning.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



BeastBrockLesnar said:


> first signing of xfl will be :reigns


Don't we all wish.


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Ratedr4life said:


> So this will be a "white only" football league? In terms of players and it's fans?
> 
> IF the new XFL is adopted as the football league of the Republican party, this is going to negatively effect the WWE who push multi-multiculturalism.


depends on Vinces level of involvement in WWE once he relaunches the XFL


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I guess Vince really loves his football...


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



King Jesus said:


> It would be stupid for Vince to try and go full White Nationalist Football League (WNFL). Because let's face it. You're going to need black players. And if you're going to have black players, at least one of them is going to kneel at which point your entire concept is D.O.A. and there's no point to the whole thing.
> 
> In fact, it'd be smarter to make Colin Kaepernick the first guy in an XFL/UFL jersey. Maybe not THE smartest thing to do, but it'd be way healthier than going WNFL.
> 
> ...


I dont think it will be a "whites only" football league in the rule sense as thats just straight up illegal and racist. However if Vince is doing this for what I think hes doing it for aka trying to appeal to conservatives, not many Black players will sign on XFL teams anyway.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



BeastBrockLesnar said:


> first signing of xfl will be :reigns


he will be the star QB for the Orlando Strength.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

This football league for Republicans white nationalist football league shit is hilarious delusions

What you guys are describing is the NFL pre-2016

Was the NFL for Republicans only white nationalist football league as recently as 2015? No

You guys have some weird ass ideas

Must be Vince's influence, bringing back the XFL is itself a weird ass idea


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Where does this "All White" Football League idea come from?

I hate all political correctness bullshit, but opening an all-white league in this day and age is just asking for protests and death threats.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



King Jesus said:


> It would be stupid for Vince to try and go full White Nationalist Football League (WNFL). Because let's face it. You're going to need black players. And if you're going to have black players, at least one of them is going to kneel at which point your entire concept is D.O.A. and there's no point to the whole thing.
> 
> In fact, it'd be smarter to make Colin Kaepernick the first guy in an XFL/UFL jersey. Maybe not THE smartest thing to do, but it'd be way healthier than going WNFL.
> 
> ...


And Canada. The CFL would keep an eye on any new league simply because they're the existing, smaller scale alternative. 

I'm not reading back itt to see where it all starts, but where did the leap from sports announcement to XFL rising from the grave as an all white (*???*), Republican-backed (?, even though political connections exist) football league come from? That's a little, ok a LOT, unlikely to happen.


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Where does this "All White" Football League idea come from?
> 
> I hate all political correctness bullshit, but opening an all-white league in this day and age is just asking for protests and death threats.


agreed, its not gonna be closed off to blacks thats illegal, at most they require standing for the anthem resulting in many blacks not signing anyway and going to the NFL, however there are still Black conservatives just as there are White conservatives, worst case scenario is the XFL is seen as the "Conservative League" while the NFL is the "Liberal League"


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend (Sep 10, 2011)

Stephen90 said:


> Trump endorsed NASCAR for making their players stand for the national anthem and they're having their lowest ratings in years.


As a big NASCAR fan this has nothing to do with Trump and everything to do with the awful changes they make every year in the format and rules to determine a champion. The ratings have been on a decline for years, way before Trump said anything.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

What's the point of watching cars drive around in circles only to pollute the earth and waste fuel.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*










30 mins to go!


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend (Sep 10, 2011)

Bret Hart said:


> What's the point of watching cars drive around in circles only to pollute the earth and waste fuel.


What's the point in watching grown men in their underwear compete in scripted matches?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



TheConnor said:


> he will be the star QB for the Orlando Strength.





GothicBohemian said:


> And Canada. The CFL would keep an eye on any new league simply because they're the existing, smaller scale alternative.
> 
> I'm not reading back itt to see where it all starts, but where did the leap from sports announcement to XFL rising from the grave as an all white (*???*), Republican-backed (?, even though political connections exist) football league come from? That's a little, ok a LOT, unlikely to happen.


Bear in mind that when I say "White Nationalist Football League" I don't mean literally all white. I don't think anyone is seriously saying that (though there are a lot of goofballs on this site).

But the idea that Vince would start a football company specifically to appeal to a certain segment of disgruntled conservative fans is not far fetched. The marketing doesn't have to be overt or even address kneeling ever. They could merely put a greater emphasis on family values and red meat patriotism to successfully pander to that audience

Chick Fil A is a prime example of a company that is low key a conservative company but that isn't blatantly offensive or discriminatory

I tend to think Vince is taking advantage of the other aspects of the NFL that have led to declining viewership but I've never believed he's a genius. In fact I think he's pretty fucken senile so it wouldn't surprise me at all if he was gonna start a whole football league to pander to the right


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

With WWE's current PG mentality, does that mean the XFL will be softer than it originally was? Or will WWE's image be slightly shifted towards more of a TV-14 vibe? I wonder.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Bret Hart said:


> What's the point of watching cars drive around in circles only to pollute the earth and waste fuel.


The sound makes some men's dick hard.

ASMR for the sexually frustrated.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



CMPunkRKOLegend said:


> What's the point in watching grown men in their underwear compete in scripted matches?


Storytelling, Psychology, the different characters. the production, the big fight feel...Having those different characters interact with each other and then there being a conflict, and having those interesting characters settle their differences inside the ring.



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The sound makes some men's dick hard.
> 
> ASMR for the sexually frustrated.



:lmao Makes sense


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



King Jesus said:


> Bear in mind that when I say "White Nationalist Football League" I don't mean literally all white. I don't think anyone is seriously saying that (though there are a lot of goofballs on this site).
> 
> But the idea that Vince would start a football company specifically to appeal to a certain segment of disgruntled conservative fans is not far fetched. The marketing doesn't have to be overt or even address kneeling ever. They could merely put a greater emphasis on family values and red meat patriotism to successfully pander to that audience
> 
> ...


I agree with that, I do suspect Vince is trying to make a football league to appeal to conservatives.


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend (Sep 10, 2011)

Bret Hart said:


> Storytelling, Psychology, the different characters. the production, the big fight feel...Having those different characters interact with each other and then there being a conflict, and having those interesting characters settle their differences inside the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there's a ton of people that think wrestling is stupid and for low class trash... Sounds familiar to nascar? Lol Just because you don't enjoy cars going 4 wide at 200 mph doesn't mean millions of others don't. There's a ton of stupid people who can't even drive their own cars on local streets or major highways going 25-75 mph. It takes a lot of skill.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



CMPunkRKOLegend said:


> 4 wide at 200 mph doesn't mean millions of others don't..


What's the fun in that?

When are they going to perfect the right turn though?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

*Guys it's the XFH, Xtreme Field Hockey*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Mutant God said:


> I can see him buying a sports team for Connecticut, since I don't think they have any major league Football teams.


Maybe he's buying my Panthers


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend (Sep 10, 2011)

Bret Hart said:


> What's the fun in that?
> 
> When are they going to perfect the right turn though?



It's a competition, to see who is the best. They race road courses as well. You don't have to like it lol. 

Back on topic, 10 mins to go!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I know one guy who's pumped....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I'm going to make a wild guess and Vinnic Mac want to get into e-sports!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

The popularity of NASCAR is as much in the social experience as it is in the actual racing.

The events themselves are one of the descendants of the medieval fair. 

Also driving a car that fast even in a circle 300-500 laps does take just a little bit of skill.

And there are lots of people who really like fast cars going fast and all the mechanical aspects of it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



CMPunkRKOLegend said:


> Lol Just because you don't enjoy cars going 4 wide at 200 mph doesn't mean millions of others don't.


restrictor plate racing is boring as fuck


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Only 5k watching at the moment.. :lol
Well up to 10k now


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I eagerly await this announcement!

Wishing nothing but success to anyone involved!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Naiyo said:


> He's a thug and asshole who ruined Football for great many fans. This guy actually wore a - cops are pigs socks. How can you defend scum like this? Where was all this outrage from this thug when black men were shooting each other in Chicago?
> 
> He is an employee of NFL, he is paid to play and perform for viewers. First amendment does not apply here.


This is why some people should shut the fuck up. Plenty of folk spoke and still speak on Chicago. You can't find a community with a crime issue that doesn't have a local church or organization running a stop the violence March or similar. So you're wrong on that.

But the main issue is you're comparing cops to civilians. When a civilian shoots a civilian they go to jail if it was for no reason. Cops shoot unarmed people and get paid leave. Asking for cops that shoot unarmed black people to be serve justice shouldn't be seen as in issue.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

There it is folks, XFL. Now lets get back to wrasslin'


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

IT'S BACK BAYBAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

XFL


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I'm already facepalming.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

"We're going to give the game back to the fans"

Because, you're just SO fucking good at listening to fans right Vince? unkout


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

"We will listen to the fans".

Youtube: "Chat is disabled for this live stream."


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Not gonna lie I'm excitied and will watch


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

All the gibbering about fantasy and online aspects worries me.. A Lot..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



chargebeam said:


> "We will listen to the fans".
> 
> Youtube: "Chat is disabled for this live stream."


:lmao Well you can watch the chat on Periscope


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

"we'll be listening to fans" :lmao

Are you for real Vince.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Just listening to Vince go on about how much he's listening & willing to listen is fucking hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Heh, Fritzy gets the first question.. I suspect we're going to get a very very curated group of questions here :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

XFL looks like some shitty 'extreme' version of NFL.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Just turned on the press conference and this fucking guy is even more delusional and out of touch then I thought he was....


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Vince is sooooooooooo full of shit :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Why am I watching this? This guy is totally off his rocker.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

fuck it looks lame


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Well he said there will be no crossover from WWE to the XFL so I guess he at least learned that lesson from the first go around lol


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

All I can say is best of luck to him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Just listening to Vince go on about how much he's listening & willing to listen is fucking hilarious. :lmao


 Yeah, I closed my stream when he started pushing that nonsense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

He fails, but shit some seem gleeful for it lol. I wonder who's more disliked between him, Dana White, and Roger Goodell


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Mango13 said:


> Well he said there will be no crossover from WWE to the XFL so I guess he at least learned that lesson from the first go around lol


But that doesn't mean they're not gonna promote the hell out of it on WWE programming :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Rainmaka! said:


> But that doesn't mean they're not gonna promote the hell out of it on WWE programming :lol


FUCK I didn't even think of that.........sigh


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Well so far this might as well be..

"Were here to announce we're thinking about doing XFL again, we're not going to say anything you want to know about places or games yet because we have no idea, but darn it we're really thinking about it!"


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

If only this Alpha Entertainment announcement was his way of signing over WWE to Chris Jericho.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

*HE HATE ME or I'm not watching*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

The XTREME Football League. As safe as possible.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Can't wait for that XFL Wellnes Program bullshit. :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Can't wait for Vince to bill kaepernick vs TEBOW as black America vs white America:bosque 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

The good points in this, since Vince is known worldwide maybe his league will give american football more popularity around the world...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Leather Rebel said:


> Can't wait for that XFL Wellnes Program bullshit. :lmao


Tbf the NFL drug testing program is laughable. It's essentially an IQ test.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

"I think we're going to go where fans want us to go"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Seriously Vince you lost a shit load of cash the first time you would think he would learn. The man needs sectioning.


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Guys - he's not wrong?
I don't like football (not even american) - but there's a HUGE demand for the sport. And the NFL doesn't happen in spring/early summer.

this can absolutely succeed if done right. There's an opening?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Not launching until 2020 but they'll probably start a countdown for it or start advertising it at the Royal Rumble lol!!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I don't know anything about NFL, but on the stadium issue, could NFL stop them playing in stadiums owned by NFL teams?? Probably a dumb question but I want to know!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

"Wanna make the game safer"
"No halftime"

:kobefacepalm:


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

"Sitting here watching a 3 or 3 1/2 hour game is laborious. Our goal is to make the game 2 hours."



My favorite quote of this conference so far.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

It must be amazing to have this kind of money though. Like that's a shit ton of money to be able to go "eh I want to challenge the NFL again"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Vince talking about limiting time to finish a game when they can't stop with 3 hour Raws

:HA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

"Sitting through a 3 hour game is laborious."

I CAN'T. :lmao I CAN'T. :lmao


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Vince looks good. I love how he greets everyone by their name before they ask their question.
Say what you will about the idea - but he's clearly prepared for this conference and is owning it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



The Fourth Wall said:


> "I think we're going to go where fans want us to go"
> 
> :lmao :lmao


That would be: out of business.




Afrolatino said:


> The good points in this, since Vince is known worldwide maybe his league will give american football more popularity around the world...


Hate to tell you, but Football is internationally considered way more of a popular sport, especially with men, than WWE.
If anything, the WWE guy has a detrimental effect on it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

That fucker actually said "We think 3 hours is laborious."

Really.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Did anyone else notice that XFL intro was basically a rip off of that snoop dog 2k18 commerical?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

"The Equity of the XFL" 

AHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHA :CENA:cornette:delrio


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Bobholly39 said:


> Vince looks good. I love how he greets everyone by their name before they ask their question.
> Say what you will about the idea - but he's clearly prepared for this conference and is owning it.


He did get salty when they had that change in phone call though.


----------



## southshield (Jul 10, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Curious to see if Trump tweets about this today.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> "Sitting through a 3 hour game is laborious."
> 
> I CAN'T. :lmao I CAN'T. :lmao


3 hour RAW shows are fine though :vince5


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Never forget.


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Chris22 said:


> Not launching until 2020 but they'll probably start a countdown for it or start advertising it at the Royal Rumble lol!!


Thatll be the icing on the cake if they air it after Romans victory.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Not sure on allowing nicknames on the back of jerseys, so in otherwords no....


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

the INSANE BASTARD


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Law said:


> Did anyone else notice that XFL intro was basically a rip off of that snoop dog 2k18 commerical?







Yes, absolutely.

Was so obvious that made me cringe.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Hawkke said:


> He did get salty when they had that change in phone call though.


Maybe i missed that. What do you mean?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



RapShepard said:


> It must be amazing to have this kind of money though. Like that's a shit ton of money to be able to go "eh I want to challenge the NFL again"


 LMAO he can't offer up the money to challenge the NFL. He needs billions which is something he cannot afford to invest.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Wow, leaving out for DUI, that's going to be interesting to see.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



chargebeam said:


> That fucker actually said "We think 3 hours is laborious."
> 
> Really.


If your third hour keeps you in the profit margin, that's fine, though.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Law said:


> LMAO he can't offer up the money to challenge the NFL. He needs billions which is something he cannot afford to invest.


Then what the fuck is he thinking then?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Bobholly39 said:


> Maybe i missed that. What do you mean?


They had one guy drop and Vince did the trademark Vince grumble when they changed to the next caller, no biggy, just a chuckle.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

hahaha

rab "hi vince
*silence
rab "hi vince"
vince "K"
rab "hi vince"

hahaha


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

The NFL is already suffering from a dilution of talent

Vince saying dumb shit that will make the talent pool available to the XFL even more diluted

The football itself in this league is gonna suck just like the first time


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



RapShepard said:


> It must be amazing to have this kind of money though. Like that's a shit ton of money to be able to go "eh I want to challenge the NFL again"


Challenging the NFL was one of the many reasons XFL failed the first time. If he wants to have any bit of success this time around I think he needs to accept the fact that NFL will always be the #1.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



squarebox said:


> Then what the fuck is he thinking then?


 He's 70 years old, he doesn't know.


Can't believe Shane, Steph and HHH let him go ahead with this, he's certain to fail.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Krokro said:


> "Sitting here watching a 3 or 3 1/2 hour game is laborious. Our goal is to make the game 2 hours."
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite quote of this conference so far.


If only he would have this mindset for his own fucking wrestling show!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Law said:


> LMAO he can't offer up the money to challenge the NFL. He needs billions which is something he cannot afford to invest.


Well he isn't going to challenge in realistic terms of course. But just having the money to go "I want another football league."


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

God, this final guy is a complete ass kisser.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Will the XFL V2 be all about American football or will it again be a case of too much football for wrestling fans and too much wrestling for football fans?

Also how many teams? Will they all be based in the USA or will there be a team or two in Canada and maybe the UK?

I've missed most of the announcement.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



squarebox said:


> Then what the fuck is he thinking then?


He doesn't have to be a competitor to the NFL to make a profit

He won't make a profit but with all the specialization of entertainment going on these days, there probably is a profitable market for a well-run professional football league that operates on a smaller scale than the NFL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Now that was hilarious dude asking if he asked Linda about this :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Well, I got a good hearty laugh from all that. The 'We'll be listening to fans' & '3 hours is too laborious' were the highlights.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



The Fourth Wall said:


> God, this final guy is a complete ass kisser.


LMAO Glad I wasn't the only one to think that. Dude needed to wipe vince's cum off his lips after that.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I'm pumped lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



BRITLAND said:


> Will the XFL V2 be all about American football or will it again be a case of too much football for wrestling fans and too much wrestling for football fans?
> 
> Also how many teams? Will they all be based in the USA or will there be a team or two in Canada and maybe the UK?
> 
> I've missed most of the announcement.


No crossover 8 teams no cities determined yet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Well, I got a good hearty laugh from all that. The 'We'll be listening to fans' & '3 hours is too laborious' were the highlights.


Personally, my highlight was when he said he kept the XFL name because of its equity. I couldn't contain myself.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



deepelemblues said:


> He doesn't have to be a competitor to the NFL to make a profit
> 
> He won't make a profit but with all the specialization of entertainment going on these days, there probably is a profitable market for a *well-run* professional football league that operates on a smaller scale than the NFL


And there is the flaw.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

One thing I'm sure american football is no more popular than football, boxing, basketball, Rugby and tennis worldwide.
For example since just 8 or 9 years that in my country that famous event Superbowl is transmitted, but no one watches it. Maybe Vince's league will help american football to be more known worldwide than it is now because of his global fame for WWE.
So I wouldn't bash his new or returning league so soon...


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Good for Vince. I'll be watching.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

3 hours is laborious eh, you old cunt.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

More entertaining than RAW 25 at least.


Now we wait for 2020. Expecting another season before it is cancelled.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Well that was fucking dreadful :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

20$ bucks that Rosenberg will say in the next pre-show panel how Vince is a rebel for doing this and he is going to success and kick NFL ass with this new and fresh promotion. Fucking piece of shit.

Ok, ok, no more Rosenberg hate post, the last one.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

"WE WILL LISTEN TO FANS" :lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Afrolatino said:


> One thing I'm sure american football is no more popular than football, boxing, basketball, Rugby and tennis worldwide.
> For example since just 8 or 9 years that in my country that famous event Superbowl is transmitted, but no one watches it. Maybe Vince's league will help american football to be more known worldwide than it is now because of his global fame for WWE.
> So I wouldn't bash his new or returning league so soon...


Global fame?
Dude, in Germany and the UK, 150.000 people watch WWE - combined!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

This sounds like it could be a good idea.

If they have promos and make the product exciting with backstage plots then I may peak at it a few times.

I don't watch football, but if they do make this show more fun then I'll check it out for the fun of it. The idea of just making it about the sport rather than other current events will likely attract people that felt insulted.

XFL succeeding could also benefit WWE so I'm all for it!


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I gave it a shot 17 years ago, bored me to tears then.

I think I'll pass on the sequel.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I lost it when he said he would listen to the fans :HA


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Bret Hart said:


> 3 hours is laborious eh, you old cunt.



Exactly lol


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

The madman actually did it, he's bringing back the XFL.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> And there is the flaw.


Well of course

His problem the first time he was he came out swinging his grapefruits and didn't ensure he was actually putting out a good football product and he got crushed like a bug by the NFL 

This time maybe he's remembered how to build a product and a company but yeah no he hasn't


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



deepelemblues said:


> He doesn't have to be a competitor to the NFL to make a profit
> 
> He won't make a profit but with all the specialization of entertainment going on these days, there probably is a profitable market for a well-run professional football league that operates on a smaller scale than the NFL


There's a bloody easy way of making profit off this, it's called Fantasy football, it was plastered in their intro. If they find a way to (and I suspect they already have or this wouldn't exist) monetize it for their own gain.. legally.. it's a bloody goldmine. Fantasy football for NFL alone is a 7 billion dollar industry.

Opportunity is there, they just have to find a way to work it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

So, how long you guys have this shit-fest lasting? What's the over/under? 1 season for good ol' times sake in memory of how long it lasted last time?

:heyman6


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



RapShepard said:


> No crossover 8 teams no cities determined yet


Cheers mate

8 teams seems pretty small for a sporting league, though I assume Vince will aim to extend the number of teams if it is a success and becomes bigger.

Will Vince aim to have the teams be in the big USA cities like NYC, LA, Chicago, Miami, Seattle, Houston, Boston, Philadelphia or will he aim for cities that don't have an NFL team like say Orlando, San Diego, San Antonio etc?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Showstopper said:


> So, how long you guys have this shit-fest lasting? What's the over/under? 1 season for good ol' times sake in memory of how long it lasted last time?
> 
> :heyman6


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Promos and backstage stuff? :heston

Livelier interviews and rivalries could be good but actual cutting promos and backstage stuff?

FOOTBALL IS NOT WRESTLING. PEOPLE WATCHING FOOTBALL WANT TO SEE COMPETITIVE GAMES WITH GOOD PLAY. THEY DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT CUTTING PROMOS AND PRO WRESTLING STYLE BACKSTAGE STUFF.

Finding enough good players to field teams that can play non-shitty games should be Vince's first, second, third, and fourth priority. Not trying AGAIN what he already tried the first time and it failed


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

The XFL again????????????????????

He wants to fail at the football game again before he dies, huh?


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



MC 16 said:


> "WE WILL LISTEN TO FANS" :lmao


ROMAN REIGNS IS YOUR NEW XFL CHAMPION!!!

:vince5


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Showstopper said:


> So, how long you guys have this shit-fest lasting? What's the over/under? 1 season for good ol' times sake in memory of how long it lasted last time?
> 
> :heyman6


Depends on if they found a way to milk that fantasy dollar for their own gain.. I'm not sure about the legality of it all there, but fantasy football is a bloody gold mine.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Vince wants only Trump's supporters to watch this XFL shit. Oh, it's gonna flop so hard. Imagine the bad press. :bryanlol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Showstopper said:


> So, how long you guys have this shit-fest lasting? What's the over/under? 1 season for good ol' times sake in memory of how long it lasted last time?
> 
> :heyman6


I see 2 seasons. I just hope he somehow fanagles a game out of it. I liked the few Arena Football games lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Showstopper said:


> So, how long you guys have this shit-fest lasting? What's the over/under? 1 season for good ol' times sake in memory of how long it lasted last time?
> 
> :heyman6



The cynical side of me says it doesn't even see opening day, the other side of me says it sees 2 seasons before it goes belly up. (I only say 2 cuz I have a feeling he wouldn't want to fail in 1 season like last time)


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Showstopper said:


> So, how long you guys have this shit-fest lasting? What's the over/under? 1 season for good ol' times sake in memory of how long it lasted last time?
> 
> :heyman6


2 years

I'm sure Vince will continue selling off WWE stock in the next two years to raise another couple hundred mill and give him time to bamboozle as many investors as he can. Build up the capital reserves so it lasts longer than one season this time :heyman6


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Wasn't really watching the XFL in 2001, but what stadiums did they use? Most major NFL teams partially or fully own the stadiums they play in. How will Vince get around that when competing against them?

Does this effect what stadiums are available to them come Wrestlemania?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



BRITLAND said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> 8 teams seems pretty small for a sporting league, though I assume Vince will aim to extend the number of teams if it is a success and becomes bigger.
> 
> Will Vince aim to have the teams be in the big USA cities like NYC, LA, Chicago, Miami, Seattle, Houston, Boston, Philadelphia or will he aim for cities that don't have an NFL team like say Orlando, San Diego, San Antonio etc?


Said he's looking at places with existing teams. So I'm guessing major markets, makes sense stadiums are already there. The 8 is just to start. 10 game season, 2 semifinals, Championship game.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

He should've bought the Vikings all those years ago. While I don't see there being much chance of this succeeding given Vince's past track record on projects that were not wrestling, I do respect him for not giving up on his pursuit and wish him the best in his future endeavors.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

It's back!


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

They should go all out for Kaepernick. The whole "stand for the anthem" thing isn't going to work with what they're doing everywhere else


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Vince did say less politics and no kneeling during the Anthem. :bjpenn Now THAT I can get behind.


----------



## TheZombie (Jan 18, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

This will probably fail hard, but I hope it doesn't. There's no reason for me, or anyone really, to want this to fail at all. I hope Vince succeeds this time and makes the XFL a more stable product. Even though I don't like "football", there are millions of people who adore it and maybe the XFL will be an alternative that "football" fans will actually enjoy this time around.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

This thread is full of geeks. The XFL is going to be fucking awesome to watch whatever happens to it. I'm so god damn excited.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Vince wants only Trump's supporters to watch this XFL shit. Oh, it's gonna flop so hard. Imagine the bad press. :bryanlol


It depends honestly, in the NBA it's mandatory you stand for the anthem. Sure he goes back on the DUI stance though


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



CesaroSwing said:


> They should go all out for Kaepernick. The whole "stand for the anthem" thing isn't going to work with what they're doing everywhere else


Colin Kaepernick signed by the XFL

He comes onto the field just before the national anthem as "Real American" plays

Stands with Hulk Hogan with his hand over his heart and tears in his eyes for the national anthem

They then start flexing and yelling into the camera about 24 INCH PYTHONS as F-22s shriek past very low overhead

EVERY SINGLE GAME KAEPERNICK'S TEAM PLAYS

Don't laugh Vince would 100% do that if he could get everybody necessary on board with it


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Stephleref said:


> ROMAN REIGNS IS YOUR NEW XFL CHAMPION!!!
> 
> :vince5


Roman Reigns has a dui - cannot play in the league.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



JokersLastLaugh said:


> This thread is full of geeks. The XFL is going to be fucking awesome to watch whatever happens to it. I'm so god damn excited.


unk2

You obviously weren't born yet or were too young when the first edition came around.......


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Rainmaka! said:


> Vince did say less politics and no kneeling during the Anthem. :bjpenn Now THAT I can get behind.


The funniest part about all of that is.. pre 9/11 the players weren't even on the field for any of the pregame crowd participation like the Anthem. To be honest they should probably just go back to that, and Vince should use it in the XFL. It might be called censorship now I suppose since the cat's out of the bag, but it would have been a solution.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956625812580691970


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I'm so excited for this for 1 main reason only...

Vince McMahon will have less time to invest in killing the WWE product!!!!! Wooooohooooo!!!!!

I hope XFL becomes a bigger success than WWE and forces Vince to put more focus in the XFL. It can only help the bullcrap he has been serving to WWE audiences for the past 15 years.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

It is good to see a 70 year old man having the motivation (and balls) to face a challenge like this.

I think it will flop but I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Rainmaka! said:


> Vince did say less politics and no kneeling during the Anthem. Now THAT I can get behind.


The funny thing is that the NFL gets PAID to have the players stand out there. It wasn't a thing a few years ago. Thing is, if they didn't have a contract and weren't being payed to, there wouldn't be a controversy. Before this controversy THEY DIDN'T EVEN SHOW THE ANTHEM CEREMONY ON TV. It's something that was unnecessary in the first place and years later blew up in the NFL's face.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956627356843692032


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



P Thriller said:


> I'm so excited for this for 1 main reason only...
> 
> Vince McMahon will have less time to invest in killing the WWE product!!!!! Wooooohooooo!!!!!


Not to dull your excitement but he stated that his role and involvement in WWE wont change and that he plans to hire people to be in the forefront of running the XFL


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956619637264961536
Is there a bigger corporate ass kissing stooge than this guy?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> That's not the issue at all.
> 
> Things like that make people uncomfortable because there is bigotry involved. The issue is that people of color (same with feminists) like to make statements in the name of equality and better treatment, and courage, while society and politics and mainstream is already close to pandering to them.
> Issues of colored people instantly get Media attention, it instantly gets the ears and eyes and support of millions of people, and them pretending like nobody will listen to them or do something for them gets heat *because it comes across as entitled*, and as aiming for supremacy instead of equality.


So like the white, working class Trump voters who are excused for voting for the poor excuse for a human being, let alone a president by sections of the same "liberal media" they despise because they want coal jobs back? Fuck the environment. Fuck Muslims, Fuck Mexicans. Fuck Palestinians, the list goes on. As long as those voters are pandered to by clinging on to an outdated technology, many others in America, as well as the "shitholes" around the world, can suck on it.

But yeah, it's the likes of "virtue-signalling" Kapernick and the "SJWs" that are the real problem.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

:hmmm is my final reaction to all this tbh. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



TheConnor said:


> No, thats not what it is, all these issues that they are promoting are fake and they are just trying to push black supremacy and *a lot of these players want to kill all white people*. 9/10 of the time when a black guy is shot by police, the police generally have a good reason for it because they are threatening others or the police themselves. and the players dont have the right to those feelings anyway, they are millionares who are payed just to throw a football around, Military protecting this nation are payed much less than those thugs. so honestly NFL players cannot complain about shit.





TheConnor said:


> fake was probably the wrong word, there is definitely Racism and racist cops, however I believe its much less prevalent than what the liberal media pushes. people generally have agendas which is my only issue. *I remember reading an article a while back about this NFL player* posting anti-white material and advocating for Genocide, in my opinion that is over the line and not okay, as a white person I should not feel guilt for anything that happened historically such as slavery or racism today, as I do not partake in it, actions of the few should not affect every one in that race and that goes in every direction, Blacks,Whites,Asians,and Hispanic.


So is "a lot", or just the one?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Stephleref said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956619637264961536
> Is there a bigger corporate ass kissing stooge than this guy?


He really is such an annoying prick.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Glad to see they are keeping the name. Looking forward to this simce the NFL has been a steaming pile of shit for over a decade. Can’t be worse.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Things like that make people uncomfortable because there is bigotry involved.
> 
> Issues of colored people


:heyman6


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I'm gonna :heston so hard when the XFL is the blandest most unpolitical product Vince can make it


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

People keep talking about political shit. 

At the end of the day if they don't have star names and talented players to match the NFL. No one watching joe smoes playing.


----------



## southshield (Jul 10, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Stephleref said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956619637264961536
> Is there a bigger corporate ass kissing stooge than this guy?


Hopefully Vince names a team "War Machine" for his loyalty.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The national anthem of the XFL :zayn3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKM1AAzeRCg

https://twitter.com/LordBalvin/status/956630154448646145

:done


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Maybe Vince means that kneeldowns won't be allowed, you actually have to run plays when you have the ball and you're up 43-7 with 1:32 left in front of 12,000 people in the XFL title game :cudi


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I don't follow sports at all, is that going to affect WWE ?


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Stephleref said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956619637264961536
> Is there a bigger corporate ass kissing stooge than this guy?


Haha, the really only fun thing about this announcement for me was to predict which of the WWE personalities/wrestlers would
a) write the obligatory tweet that they are happy and be done with it
b) which ones would in a inadvertently funny way go completely overboard "hyping" it in the hope the office acknowledges it

And damn, the persons were so predictable.


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend (Sep 10, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I love seeing so many comments about how dumb Vince is and how he's just pissing away his money. The man earned his money and can spend it however he see fits, I find it strange how so many are willingly rooting for this to fail right off the bat.

It's not even directly competing with the NFL. It's from the end of January to whenever when there's no NFL to even compete with.

There are tons of families out there who can't afford to go to NFL games. This will have way more affordable tickets.. The biggest issue will be the cold and snow in the cold weather markets depending on where they put teams. 

Will it succeed? Probably not but there really isn't a good reason that it can't succeed especially since he's looking to keep the WWE aspect as far away as possible. Even with the NFL ratings down slightly its still the most popular thing by far on television. This is just even more football.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

What if this anthem thing is a set up to make Kaepernick into a SCSA type figure :hmmm


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



deepelemblues said:


> Maybe Vince means that kneeldowns won't be allowed, you actually have to run plays when you have the ball and you're up 43-7 with 1:32 left *in front of 12,000 people in the XFL title game* :cudi


Big dream moments. :mark

Maybe there can be a XFL reality show on the network. Total XFL Cheerdivas?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

What I'm learning...Vince has no fucking clue what his gameplan is. It's like he handed over all his money one day and said "I WANT THE XFL AGAIN" and didn't even consider ONE thing that's going to make it anything special. Saying stuff like "we want to make it faster, more entertaining, for the fans, etc." in the same sentence as "we want to make it family friendly and safe and non-political" just screams indecisiveness.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

I'm rooting for this to succeed or break even for Vince. NFL ratings are down so this is a good time to try to get people to watch another league. Also there is social media and streaming services now compared to having none back in the days. So people who use social media will get exposed to this league somehow. The only thing I worry about is what kind of players they can get. I want to see Kaepernick, RG3, Tebow and many others in here. But not sure if they will all be in it and succeed.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Meanwhile, WWE still re-uses its PPV sets and has no pyro. Sometimes I hate Vince.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



P Thriller said:


> I'm so excited for this for 1 main reason only...
> 
> Vince McMahon will have less time to invest in killing the WWE product!!!!! Wooooohooooo!!!!!
> 
> I hope XFL becomes a bigger success than WWE and forces Vince to put more focus in the XFL. It can only help the bullcrap he has been serving to WWE audiences for the past 15 years.


Sadly, the way he tells it, he's just the money man. He'll be focusing on WWE while simply hiring other people to be completely in charge of it.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



chronoxiong said:


> I want to see Kaepernick, RG3, Tebow and many others in here. But not sure if they will all be in it and succeed.


There aren't gonna be any black players breh


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



chargebeam said:


> Meanwhile, WWE still re-uses its PPV sets and has no pyro. Sometimes I hate Vince.


absolutely this. 
the raw 25 opening segment of raw over the years just HIGHLIGHTS how much fucking cooler shit is with pyro. :kurtcry


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Tebow won't do it. The CFL asked for him to join and he turned that down. That has more credibility than this.

I normally don't post but I felt like might be a good time to address this. Personally this screams of political stunts 101. This is to capture the people who feel like the kneeling was the biggest issue in the NFL and made them not want to "pay" anymore. No big names will go into this league, no talents, heck Arena Football and CFL will take them over this.

Don't want to go into history but only ONE...ONE major league competed with the major sports and that was the ABA and even that still failed despite what it did for the future of Basketball.

BTW I think the decline in ratings has to do more with people no longer using cable boxes/tv and going to streaming instead of ppl being upset about the Flag.

That and E-sports is on the rise.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



SHIRLEY said:


> There aren't gonna be any black players breh


of course there will be

where do you guys come up with this stuff it's so weird

there's gonna dudes of all skin colors who arent good enough for the NFL happy to get a check for some of that :vince$


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Im all in if this means HHH will be in COMPLETE CONTROL of decisions and creative while Vince is out focused doing that bullshit league


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

If you know one thing about sports and sports fans is no matter how bad a team is doing they will stand by them and cheer them on to win because of the deep emotional connection that people have with the city/branding/logo etc.

This is why the WWF ultimately won over the WCW. At the end of the day it had a much deeper and bigger history. This is why people still watch WWE today when the product is so poor, because Royal Rumble, Wrestlemania, Monday Night Raw are all things that are important and people are strongely emotionally attached to. 

Wrestlers grow up to become WWE Champion one day not TNA Champion. Just like football players want to win the Lombardi trophy and not whatever the fuck the XFL championship will be named.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



deepelemblues said:


> of course there will be
> 
> where do you guys come up with this stuff it's so weird
> 
> there's gonna dudes of all skin colors who arent good enough for the NFL happy to get a check for some of that :vince$


"Quality human beings" is a euphemism for white Euro-Americans


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



SHIRLEY said:


> "Quality human beings" is a euphemism for white Euro-Americans


:eyeroll


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Break it Down said:


> Im all in if this means HHH will be in COMPLETE CONTROL of decisions and creative while Vince is out focused doing that bullshit league


Let's not get our hopes up.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



chargebeam said:


> Let's not get our hopes up.


Vince isn't stepping away from WWE

Not to the degree that he doesn't have final and absolute control

I don't know how Stephanie/Paul are going to handle WWE without Vince riding herd on them anyway, once Vince dies. My hopes are not high


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

*I'm really hoping they do an XFL team in London because

1) In recent years the NFL has had a great amount of success, coming to the UK and putting on more and more games each year in London.

2) There's already a small but established American football fan base in the UK (who are going to these NFL games) if you put a professional team right here in the UK, it will give them all a common ground and team to get behind.

3) Rugby have done something similar but the other way around with the Toronto Wolfpack playing in the British sports league

4) The NFL is a 10 game season. With game 9 & 10 being post season, that leaves 8 regular season games. Divide that into home and away fixtures and that's only 4 home games for a perspective London club, thus being a realistic option without over saturating the market here in the UK. Giving the audience a chance to build up over time.

5) It will add more interest by having a team from outside of the US involved and will give the league a bit of bragging rights "we're global, the NFL is just national. Our champions are the world champions"*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



just1988 said:


> *I'm really hoping they do an XFL team in London because*


How would that work?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Break it Down said:


> Im all in if this means HHH will be in COMPLETE CONTROL of decisions and creative while Vince is out focused doing that bullshit league


And you think he won’t look to Vince McMahon on running WWE? Stop it, don’t be so naive


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



just1988 said:


> *I'm really hoping they do an XFL team in London because
> 
> 1) In recent years the NFL has had a great amount of success, coming to the UK and putting on more and more games each year in London.
> 
> ...


What should this team be called? British Monarchs? British Black Knights? British Bulldogs? British Kings? British Queens?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

A team in London would be something down the road, and since XFL is going to careen off the road fairly quickly, it's not gonna happen

Flying across the Atlantic with a whole team's worth of people and the equipment isn't a cheap proposition. With the resources the XFL is likely to have initially, I don't think it would be done because of the costs. The regulatory/business environment is different too, the XFL would have to pay the expenses of complying with American laws and regulations and paying American taxes and UK laws and regulations and taxes as well


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Break it Down said:


> Im all in if this means HHH will be in COMPLETE CONTROL of decisions and creative while Vince is out focused doing that bullshit league


Why does everybody think Triple H is the answer to creative issues?


----------



## Rational (Jan 22, 2018)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



deepelemblues said:


> of course there will be
> 
> where do you guys come up with this stuff it's so weird
> 
> there's gonna dudes of all skin colors who arent good enough for the NFL happy to get a check for some of that :vince$


It's called race baiting. It's the last resort for those not intelligent enough to form an articulate, well-reasoned argument.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

A team in London and Canada would give the XFL an added buzz.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Wonder how I could tryout?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Mra22 said:


> Wonder how I could tryout?


Call Vince tell him your goal in life is to be an ENTERTAINER

He'll fall in love with you on the spot


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Cooper09 said:


> A team in London and Canada would give the XFL an added buzz.


I think you can forget Canada, which already has a domestic football league. There are established CFL teams in the major cities so, unless XFL intends to be the lowest cost league ever and offers to pick up the stadium bills, and maybe throws in free tickets for everyone, they would have only smaller centres to draw from and most have already turned down potential CFL expansions. An XFL team based in Moncton or Halifax would be hilarious but won't happen, we already have our tiny markets maxed out with NBL (Canadian basketball league) and Major Junior hockey.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Clearly Vince didn't watch The Wire. Gotta change the name of a failing or failed brand.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Mra22 said:


> Wonder how I could tryout?


Are you willing to make Roman look strong? :vince5

Great! You've made the team! :vince8


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Seriously though, they're not ever gonna pay like the NFL so what you get are literally NFL rejects fighting for the 2nd rate Lombardi trophy. 

Vince not ever knowing the attraction of sports won't be able to see this.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Paraphrasing the marks: THE XFL IS SOOO STUPID. WHY WOULD VINCE DO THIS?!

Well dumbasses... if only the WWE in 2018 had a streaming network that could use an injection of fresh Live Content in 2020. Perhaps real sporting events surrounding a brand that could be refurbished.

OH RIGHT...

This is all Network fodder in the same way that Hulu, Yahoo, and Amazon have been experimenting in broadcasting the NFL. It only helps that the NFL in pissing on Veterans and the Flag has created an opening. Whether WWE can hit that hole or gets knocked back behind the line of scrimmage remains to be seen.

Should be fun to watch though! (just in general, no idea how the TV product will be, but by all means bring back Matt Vasgersian for the funsies).


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*

Why would people want to watch second rate talent?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Law said:


> Why would people want to watch second rate talent?


I ask the same thing about Soccer, but MLS is drawing semi-decent crowds.

Also remember that in '87 when we had the strike, some of the replacements were as good if not better than the regular players. The final game saw a team of replacements of the Redskins beat the first-stringers of the Cowboys.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

Alright. Realistically speaking and looking at this objectively without meming:

- The fact he's given this two years is better than what he did last time. Rather than conquering the NFL, it seems like his expectations are a lot more realistic going in. This is a good sign.

- No crossover with WWE is VERY good. Don't wanna see JR on the sidelines. This fixes another thing XFL did wrong.

- Vince not being at the front of it is a plus. Though I question how his ego will let him sttempt to keep his hands off. Im hoping good people are put in charge.

- "Speeding up the game/Simpler rules": Now THIS is interesting. If you watch thee NFL you know what this means. Too often do plays get reviewed and drawn out, and more often than not the nature of a catch or a tackle is disputed, If they can eliminate this, that could be a MAJOR selling point as that's a major thing people dislike about football right now. 

- "No Politics.": There are plenty of people like me who don't give a shit what you think politically. Kneel, stand, who cares? People tune in to get AWAY from that stuff. We care who wins the game. That said, FORCING people to stand seems like it will create more political rabble than prevent it. Hopefully they just say "Hey, do what you want on your own time" and leave it at that, but I dont think they will. Honestly they should just avoid it by not having anyone on the field until the anthem ends. Though, there's really no easy answer here.

Honestly I can't really shit on this too hard right now. It seems as if this is starting more modestly than the first iteration. Yeah you had the "Listen to the fans" thing which, because we know vince, sounds like horseshit. However I think anyone HAS to say that to instill good faith in something like the XFL brand which is already somewhat tarnished. I hope it DOES do well at the end of the day. the NFL is declining and it isnt just due to the anthem issue. If XFL emerges as an alternative, I don't think anyone would complain.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Showstopper said:


> So, how long you guys have this shit-fest lasting? What's the over/under? 1 season for good ol' times sake in memory of how long it lasted last time?
> 
> :heyman6


I'll give it 2 years even if it fails again its' first year. Vince would rather sink more money into a lost cause than admit failure again.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

The real question is...how many of you can say you WON'T watch it? :troll


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*










:lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

Football is the last sport I'd be investing in at this stage. Nobody cares about the Arena League. Nobody will care about this either.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*



Beatles123 said:


> The real question is...how many of you can say you WON'T watch it? :troll


Me easily. Hand-egg isn't really my cup of tea at the best of times, nevermind the sports entertainment equivalent.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

I won't bet against it yet. One thing the news forgot to mention is the current NFL labor deal expires in 2020. This could possibly mean players that are in the NFL could jump over and play in the XFL. I don't expect anyone really big to jump over, but who knows, it could happen. The likes of Tim Tebow and Colin Kaepernick signing would be huge and would undoubtedly attract a ton of attention to the new XFL brand.

And while we're on the topic of sports, maybe Vince can also be an investor in the LaVar Ball project thing he's trying to get off the ground with this Alpha Entertainment deal.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sadly, the way he tells it, he's just the money man. He'll be focusing on WWE while simply hiring other people to be completely in charge of it.


I'm still going to hold on to that dream!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Me easily. Hand-egg isn't really my cup of tea at the best of times, nevermind the sports entertainment equivalent.


In fairness I don't think the XFL is going to try to go the "WWE Sports" rout.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

Hearing Vince explain it, the idea is not....THAT bad and the timing is much better than last time too.

I'm gonna check it out for sure, and I lowkey hope its semi-successful.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

I think Shane, Steph and Trips should have had him committed the moment he wanted the XFL to come back. It honestly makes no sense at all at this time. He thinks having all the players stand for the anthem will bring in the ratings?


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

There are some opportunities, especially if Vince focuses on making the XFL a league for college-age students who wash out or do not want to go to college, but are too young to be in the NFL. There have been a lot of articles in recent years about the need for such a league.

As for innovations, I was talking about this with a colleague at work today and it would be groundbreaking if we could stream an XFL game via Twitch or some other platform and switch from announcers commentating to the actual players themselves. Have each player mic'd, and allow the user to choose which player they would choose to listen to on a given play.

The fact that the National Football League is heading towards a potential 1994-NHL style lockout in two years creates a perfect window of opportunity for a fast-paced, fun-oriented alternative football league with backing behind it.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*



New Black Panther said:


> I think Shane, Steph and Trips should have had him committed the moment he wanted the XFL to come back. It honestly makes no sense at all at this time. He thinks having all the players stand for the anthem will bring in the ratings?


Uhhh it makes perfect sense. Before when he tried it he had to differentiate the league by cheesy gimmicks. Now, he can differentiate the league by saying "we love America and thats our stance on politics." We have social media now too and we have a population (not the overall general, but a large segment of the population) that has moved further right than ever in America. Reddit had to change their entire algorithm to prevent The_Donald forum posts from being the top 50 posts on their front page every day. I am not saying I agree with this or give a damn about players kneeling, but at the end of the day; in a divided country like this politically and socially this is the PERFECT time for this. 

College football ratings rose year over year last year. NFL ratings fell. Do the math. People love football as much as ever. Theyre sick of the politics, theyre sick of multi-millionaire women beaters like Tyrell Suggs talking about oppression. Many also just want to support Trump. Go to an NFL game or a college town football game. You will be very very very safe in the stands wearing a Make America Great Again hat.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Law said:


> Why would people want to watch second rate talent?


College football ratings rose last year and the NFL ratings fell. Even in basketball we are seeing profitable leagues pop up left and right. Hell, the Big3 is gaining huge popularity. People love sports. Football is America's biggest sport. Really the season only lasts from September to January. 7 months are wide open. There is soccer to watch all year round. The NBA season goes for 7 months now. Baseball is dying. NHL overlaps the NFL. Also as far as who wants to see secondhand talent...have you been watching pro wrestling lately? Guys like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan arent as big and strong as guys in the 90's. They had something different. If the XFL stacks the league with model citizens who are charlie hustles...people will watch. There are people tuning in to watch Tim Tebow swing a baseball bat.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*



New Black Panther said:


> I think Shane, Steph and Trips should have had him committed the moment he wanted the XFL to come back. It honestly makes no sense at all at this time. He thinks having all the players stand for the anthem will bring in the ratings?


Honestly if the standing is the biggest negative, then it'll do better than last time. If the product is atleast solid this time, the politics won't matter. He said the league wouldn't be political, so he probably realizes he can't win on the issue and is just saying "This is the rule, and lets focus on football."

Could fail hard, but as I said: If the goal here is to run smoother than the NFL and they take away the things that drag the NFL down (Flags, excessive replays, etc) it could find success.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

The XFL is using a logo design basically the same as the bedroom wrestling promotion I founded when I was a kid :mj4
















Great minds think alike it seems


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

*He just doesn't learn does he? And the statement of giving back tot he fans. Right like last time Vince. :lol*


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

With all the concussions, American Football has a bleak future. International Football "Soccer" is slowly getting more popular in the States.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

The last time he tried this, he filled the XFL with cringey backstage skits and smut involving the cheerleaders. Football is a beloved American past time, it's something kids and families are interested in. People rag on the PG era, but Vince needs to apply that same ethos to the XFL and not try to win viewers with shock tactics.

I mean, I have a bad feeling it won't work, but it's possible they can carve out some little success and sustain themselves far longer than the original promotion. But it will require them to know their audience and what they expect. Before they tried to approach it like a wrestling show, which only alienated wrestling and football fans. And, to his credit, it at least sounds like Vince has learned from that.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

"Family Friendly entertainment" whelp i guess it's time for crappy backstage segments again, maybe a midget throwing a banana peel and making a football player slip


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

He promises less halftime and less commercial breaks. A family friendly product. Coming from a guy who pushed the envelope and made wrestling x-rated and uses most of RAW's tv time for dumb in ring promos. He wants to fill the void of having no football for 7 months. Ya dumb ass it's called the off season. You might want to give your wrestlers one .


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*



the44boz said:


> He promises less halftime and less commercial breaks. A family friendly product. Coming from a guy who pushed the envelope and made wrestling x-rated and uses most of RAW's tv time for dumb in ring promos. He wants to fill the void of having no football for 7 months. Ya dumb ass it's called the off season. You might want to give your wrestlers one .


That's funny since the original XFL wasn't family friendly.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*



the44boz said:


> He promises less halftime and less commercial breaks. A family friendly product. Coming from a guy who pushed the envelope and made wrestling x-rated and uses most of RAW's tv time for dumb in ring promos. He wants to fill the void of having no football for 7 months. Ya dumb ass it's called the off season. You might want to give your wrestlers one .


He also said WWE would be kept separate, so maybe none of that has to factor in?


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

SovereignVA said:


> Hearing Vince explain it, the idea is not....THAT bad and the timing is much better than last time too.


The timing is better now:hmmm 

You mean with less people engaged with the sport thenin the past and the NFL and NCAAF already oversatured the tv schedule with games 7 day a week from Sept-Mid January. I am no business genius but I believe when an industry has more product(supply) then it did 5-20 years ago,and less viewers(demand),it's probably the worst timing to invest in a product.



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Seriously though, they're not ever gonna pay like the NFL so what you get are literally NFL rejects fighting for the 2nd rate Lombardi trophy.
> 
> Vince not ever knowing the attraction of sports won't be able to see this.


NFL practice squad members make 100k a season,and the average CFL guy makes almost that,if Vince offers 5 figure salaries it basically means he will only be getting guys who think they aren't good enough to make an NFL practice squad or onto a CFL roster.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*

lol, this will be another massive flop.

He clearly thinks he can take the Trump route and go on about kneeling, etc in hopes of winning over ******** but NFL's ratings were declining way before that.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm sure I'll be saying what everyone else said, but if the XFL was a failure in 2001, why does he think it is going to be a success in 2020? Especially as Vince appears to be removing all the aspects that people actually liked about the XFL the first time.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Got to give him credit, still hungry & full of ambition at his age. The man doesn't stop!


----------



## SixxOneNine (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*



EMGESP said:


> With all the concussions, American Football has a bleak future. International Football "Soccer" is slowly getting more popular in the States.


At the same time American Football is the fasting growing sport in UK/Europe.


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

*Will vince pick a fight with the NFL agian ?*

Hi guys 

With the XFL being officially announced, do you think that Vince McMahon will pick a fight with the NFL again ?

From what I have seen from the announcement, he seems more careful than he was in 2001. He made the XFL return in 2020, said he will listen to the fans, he is willing to have fewer commercials, and might cut the game time to 2 hours (actually this is maybe harder said than done in my opinion). 

So I don't think he will pick a fight with Roger Goodell and the NFL.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Cavalry365 (Jan 25, 2018)

*Re: Will vince pick a fight with the NFL agian ?*

I think he will. Maybe he's getting bored with no competition on the wrestling front for almost 20 years now..


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I hope it does well, tbh :shrug


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*



SixxOneNine said:


> At the same time American Football is the fasting growing sport in UK/Europe.


----------



## wsbornnbred (Nov 21, 2016)

Vince is getting up there in age and has to be at a pretty high risk for a heart attack. I'd say changes are pretty close to 50/50 that he even makes it to 2020. I wonder what the contingency plan is if Vince dies...?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*



SixxOneNine said:


> At the same time American Football is the fasting growing sport in UK/Europe.


Source for that? The only "fastest growing sport" I can find for anywhere in the UK over 2017 is that the fastest growing women's sport in Scotland is Karate. It doesn't even break the top 20 list for most participated or watched sports in the UK either, so I'm not so sure on that one. The only thing I can find is saying it's a fast growing supporter sport in LONDON which is hardly representative of our entire nation tbh.

To put in context: Netball is a more popular sport in the UK than Gridiron "Football." Netball. Says it all for me really.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It seems like his plan is to get a streaming website (Amazon, Hulu, Netflix...) to pay him to stream it live with no commercial breaks. That's the only way he's going to get games down to 2 hours without just putting less time on the clock. 

I think that's the difference between now and 2001. I don't think he plans on putting this on traditional television.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Will vince pick a fight with the NFL agian ?*

No if he learned his lesson. He has to play nice with the NFL like they were The Mafia.

- Vic


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Did Vince do his "THIS IS THE EX EFF ELLLLLL" shtick at the press conference lol?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

BoFreakinDallas said:


> The timing is better now:hmmm
> 
> You mean with less people engaged with the sport thenin the past and the NFL and NCAAF already oversatured the tv schedule with games 7 day a week from Sept-Mid January. I am no business genius but I believe when an industry has more product(supply) then it did 5-20 years ago,and less viewers(demand),it's probably the worst timing to invest in a product.
> 
> ...


He already explained that he's aiming or a family friendly, easy-to-understand, quickened version of the game.

He mentioned there being no political controversy and much less commercial breaks as well.

In other words, the timing is better BECAUSE more people have soured off the NFL, he's literally marketing the XFL as the Anti-NFL so you saying the NFL isn't doing good is kind of the point.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Will vince pick a fight with the NFL agian ?*

Vince may be out of touch these days, but he's surely not deluded enough to think he can take on the NFL...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Will vince pick a fight with the NFL agian ?*

Unless he's dumb as fuck, absolutely not.

Vince's one & only goal should be to exist with NFL. Fill in the gaps where they don't. That alone will be impressive. The XFL was a joke last time around, if he can somehow change that perception, then he's already done far more than I expected him to.


----------



## SixxOneNine (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Source for that? The only "fastest growing sport" I can find for anywhere in the UK over 2017 is that the fastest growing women's sport in Scotland is Karate. It doesn't even break the top 20 list for most participated or watched sports in the UK either, so I'm not so sure on that one. The only thing I can find is saying it's a fast growing supporter sport in LONDON which is hardly representative of our entire nation tbh.
> 
> To put in context: Netball is a more popular sport in the UK than Gridiron "Football." Netball. Says it all for me really.


Come back to me when Netball or Karate sell out back to back weeks at Wembley Stadium....


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*



SixxOneNine said:


> Come back to me when Netball or Karate sell out back to back weeks at Wembley Stadium....


So you have no source? One stadium does not equal viewership ratings across an entire nation. Nice try though.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

lol, that was the NFL, not the IFAF.


----------



## SixxOneNine (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*



RavishingRickRules said:


> So you have no source? One stadium does not equal viewership ratings across an entire nation. Nice try though.


If you wanna be funny about it I will name two stadiums then, Wembley and Twickenham which both sell out. Soon to be Tottenham which have secured a deal with the NFL to host games. People throughout the UK/Europe and USA travel to the games and a weekend long event is put on for it. 

The NFL put live events on all throughout the year which travels the country.

As for viewership the BBC, channel 4, Sky Sports have all picked it up and the NFL Network sells well in the UK.

The long term plan is the UK to get an expansion team, which the Mayor of London is playing a part in. 

I don't need a source when I travel to these events and have done for 10 years and can see the increase in games and attendances with my own eyes.

The fact is we have a market in the UK for football, and it's something the XFL should look in to.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

I welcome the return of the XFL. It would be cool and good if Vince ran for president after Trump. 

-Wrestlemania declared a national holiday.

-Mick Foley in character as Mankind made Secretary of Health and Human Services.

-HBK made ambassador to Canada and causes an international incident after he KO's Justin Trudeau with Sweet Chin Music.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



chargebeam said:


> How would that work?


*In what sense? Logistically or...?*




BRITLAND said:


> What should this team be called? British Monarchs? British Black Knights? British Bulldogs? British Kings? British Queens?


*I guess that's up to the owners of a potential team and whoever ends up running the XFL*


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't really understand American 'foot'ball. His sell sounds reasonable, make it simple, easy and streamlined. Wonder why the NFL isn't doing it already though.

'We are listening' - Vince, probably best start doing that with the only thing you have had success in if you want the WWE to survive another 25 years.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

.MCH said:


> lol, this will be another massive flop.
> 
> He clearly thinks he can take the Trump route and go on about kneeling, etc in hopes of winning over ******** but NFL's ratings were declining way before that.


I have to agree Vince wont make it in the XFL 2.0 its just the NFL's play zone at this point. Vince just doesn't stand a chance. He is having a hard time keeping the WWE relevant what makes him think he can compete against the NFL. 

I would focus on his territory, if anything he should of just bought an NFL team it would of been a much better investment. Managing a whole damn sport is hard to manage to much money involved and way to much work as mentioned he should of bought a team just easier to manage and could focus more into it. 

I would maybe consider Vince standing a chance if he wasnt so old hes just not at that age to handle so much work I would never of thought he would try to revive the XFL again I don't see what his interest is so bad.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL*



Mango13 said:


> Please let it be that he is doing the normal thing and buying an NFL team and not the revival of the XFL.


He would have had to sell 11x that amount of stock - or the WWE - to have the funds to buy an NFL team.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Will vince pick a fight with the NFL agian ?*

Nah. Even with the handful of problems the NFL is currently facing, no competing league is gonna kick them off the top of the mountain. It would behoove Vince to just play it smart, not try to pick any fights, and co-exist with them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Will vince pick a fight with the NFL agian ?*

He wont if he learned his lesson from the first go around in 2001.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Will vince pick a fight with the NFL agian ?*

Vince is the gnat and the NFL is the windshield. He'd do well to bend the knee. (Just not during the National Anthem. :trolldog)


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Welp no pyro return for at least 4 years then


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Will vince pick a fight with the NFL agian ?*



7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> Vince is the gnat and the NFL is the windshield. He'd do well to bend the knee. (Just not during the National Anthem. :trolldog)


Pretty sure it would end up like this if they went head to head...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This will be some huge clusterfuck just like before.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Vince McMahon Is Bringing Back The XFL in 2020*



EMGESP said:


> With all the concussions, American Football has a bleak future. International Football "Soccer" is slowly getting more popular in the States.


Vince should have made the XSL

Extreme Soccer League.


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

*Vince Mcmahon learned nothing from first XFL faliure ?*

Hi guys 

I watched a clip from Wrestle Talk TV and they showed XFL's twitter account taunting the NFL and how they will be different from them.

If that is true then that means that unfortunately, Vince Mcmahon learned nothing from the XFL's first failure. He needs to understand that there are battles you just can't win and his battle with the NFL is one of them. 

You can't rage war on a league that is 97 years old and expect to win with your new league, which has a record of a failed attempt. This isn't the Monday night wars, you need to walk along with the NFL and follow it's lead or the XFL will repeat the same mistake but with a bigger loss.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Vince Mcmahon learned nothing from first XFL faliure ?*

Dont know how XFL will compete. I mean there might be some fans who give up on NFL and go to XFL but majority wont. The NFL is just too big. The Super Bowl is a casual phenomenon and the star power NFL have cant be replicated by the XFL. Its like WWE VS Impact but at a bigger scale and the XFL are in a bigger hole than Impact. The XFL cant win this one.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Vince Mcmahon learned nothing from first XFL faliure ?*

He doesn't have to beat the NFL.

College football is doing record setting numbers, they don't compete with the NFL either.

All he has to do is make a concept that people want to watch. 

A lot more talent at his disposal this time around too.

He doesn't have to be number 1 in football, he can be #3, and still be a great success


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

I doubt the new XFL gets off the ground. If it does Vince will probably start using lame gimmicks to hide the horrible football just like he did the first time.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Supposedly, these cities will get teams according to the leak.



> Dallas
> Houston
> Los Angeles
> New York
> ...


Unfortunately, Birmingham, Las Vegas, Memphis, San Francisco, Chicago, and Orlando all got fu**ed over! They better keep the Hitmen and Extreme names. 

- Vic


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Vince McMahon Reveals XFL Launch Date, XFL Cities & Venues Announced, Plans For Game Changes


> As seen above, XFL officials hosted a press conference earlier today at MetLife Stadium in East Rutherford, New Jersey.
> 
> The press conference was opened by New Jersey Governor Phillip Murphy. He thanked Vince McMahon, WWE's John Saboor, XFL Commissioner & CEO Oliver Luck, and the entire XFL team. Murphy said Jersey is thrilled to welcome them. He also commented on today being a national day of mourning for President Bush 41, then pointed out various elected officials in the audience. Murphy touted how MetLife has hosted Bruce Springsteen, Beyonce, the NFL's Super Bowl, among others. MetLife is currently home to two other professional football teams but they have room for a third, and Jersey couldn't be happier to be one of the host sites for the 2020 revival season. Murphy said it's not just what happens on the field that matters, it's the jobs, the economic impact of thousands of fans coming to the area. Murphy said the return of the XFL will be a welcome addition to many families across the region that rely on the stadium to stay strong.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2018/12/vince-mcmahon-talks-xfl-future-648534/


----------



## TheBananaman (Dec 6, 2018)

will be very interesting to see how the XFL will do, but it feels like such a bad business move.


----------



## KingKevinDurant (Jun 7, 2018)

I am very excited to see football played by a bunch of guy's who couldn't make an NFL practice squad.EXTREME 2 THE MAX


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks this version of the XFL is going to fail just as bad as the first one? Why would anybody want to watch guys who aren't good enough for the NFL. It's like the football version of TNA.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

I don't know I think the league could actually be a success , I really don't even think that many people really watch the NFL anymore (most bars and restaurants have the games on although is anyone really watching or paying attention?

Also interesting apparently Vince is running the whole thing, I'll definitely check it out why not


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

I wonder if even Vince believes that this is a good business move, I suspect like with WCW his ego has never recovered from the beating he took and wants to try avenge that old defeat while he's still alive. This is likely a case of emotion and ego over reason.


----------



## Avante (Dec 9, 2018)

QB's call their plays.
You get two kickoff returns a game, others ball at 20.
No FG until the last two minutes of the half/game.
Replays for scoring plays only
Only need one foot in bounds to catch a pass
All penalties are 10 yards.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

BThSantaClauseSlayer said:


> Vince McMahon Reveals XFL Launch Date, XFL Cities & Venues Announced, Plans For Game Changes
> 
> Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2018/12/vince-mcmahon-talks-xfl-future-648534/


Tampa really Vince? There NFL team has problems selling tickets?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so by spring 2020 there could be 3 spring football leagues going? a bunch of former NFL guys are starting up a league.

XFL has Dallas, Houston, St. Louis, New York, Los Angeles, Seattle, Washington, Tampa
AAF has Atlanta, Birmingham, Memphis, Orlando, Arizona, Salt Lake, San Antonio, and San Diego
FFL has Birmingham, San Diego, Oklahoma City, Portland, Texas, Ohio, Florida, St. Louis, Connecticut, and Oakland


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> so by spring 2020 there could be 3 spring football leagues going? a bunch of former NFL guys are starting up a league.
> 
> XFL has Dallas, Houston, St. Louis, New York, Los Angeles, Seattle, Washington, Tampa
> AAF has Atlanta, Birmingham, Memphis, Orlando, Arizona, Salt Lake, San Antonio, and San Diego
> FFL has Birmingham, San Diego, Oklahoma City, Portland, Texas, Ohio, Florida, St. Louis, Connecticut, and Oakland


Yeah, it's interesting all these leagues are starting up around the same time. Be nice if at least 1 of them panned out, so we can regularly get football year-round.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Wait until Trump starts promoting it on Twitter and shitting on the NFL just because he can and Vince is his bro :banderas


----------



## 5StarsinJapan (Dec 12, 2018)

They should name one of the teams the "Sonics" because they are a top WWE Sponsor


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

I actually am looking forward to this and believe there is a chance of success. DON'T TRY TO COMPETE AGAINST THE NFL!!!!! Get a TV deal. Keep salaries low, ticket prices low. Don't build any stadiums... there are plenty of stadiums that can be used. It is interesting where they are putting franchises. Cities that have an NFL team vs cities that don't.


----------

